# wildlife network, cyberscouting capital of utah



## Surf n turf (Oct 27, 2008)

Man, after reading that post by flyguy or whatever his name was I just had to say something. I have never seen so much cyberscouting on any forum then this one. Seriously, doesnt anyone ever go out and scout anymore...you know with a pair a binoculars or somthing, or better yet just get out and try doing it on their own. Half the **** posts on here are asking for hand outs, what the hell did most people do before they had the internet to help them?? Its kinda sad in a way, if this forum shut down would most of you cyberscouters just stay at home?? That would be cool less people in the marsh....but then what would I do for entertainment at home??? hmmm....perplexing

In a way its somewhat entertaining to read. One guy says"where do I find birds" and another guy responds "go find out for yourself" and then ten other guys bash that guy and tell him he is a jerk. Well, you dont have to tell me, I know I am an @sshole. But man you guys sure do like handing out the warm and fuzzies. Is it just me or did finding things out for yourself go the way of the dodo. 


Now for all you happy go lucky guys that are gonna tell why cant I just keep my mouth shut, what can I say....keeping my mouth shut is not one of my strongest points. Hell, ya never know maybe I can inspire some guys to go and scout and find some 
places on there own........stranger things have happened



o-||


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

The real question that everyone who reads those posts should be asking themselves is "Are those good Samaritans really telling the truth about these hunting locations they are freely giving out?" :rotfl:


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Would you tell a homeless guy asking for a couple bucks to get a job? I would either ignore him or give a couple bucks. Figuring he can't find a job so as a last resort he asks for help. Thats just me though.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

bugchuker said:


> Would you tell a homeless guy asking for a couple bucks to get a job? .


We would tell him to get to scouting! :lol:


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Mojo1 said:


> bugchuker said:
> 
> 
> > Would you tell a homeless guy asking for a couple bucks to get a job? .
> ...


ha ha -_O-


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

You got good sportsmen and you got selfish sportsmen, thats all im saying......


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> bugchuker said:
> 
> 
> > Would you tell a homeless guy asking for a couple bucks to get a job? .
> ...


I hear the UWN is a great place for that.  
viewtopic.php?f=54&t=17066


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

This is going to be fun o-||


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

jason411 said:


> You got good sportsmen and you got selfish sportsmen, thats all im saying......


Let's not forget those "sportsmen" who have take advance of good sportsmen and thus ruin it for everyone, I'm sure we have all run into one or two, or a hundred of those. :twisted:

All joking aside it is as simple as this, if I don't know personally know you and its a place I frequently hunt and I do answer you it will be in general terms, If I seldom hunt it, then you may receive detailed info, depends on how i judge your sincerity when you ask. Sometimes I will send a pm because I don't want to tell the whole internet.

If you think this thread is gonna be good, go over the Arkansas flyway page on the refuge and ask the locals where to kill ducks, make sure and tell them you are from out of state. God help you if you do cause you are gonna need it, they are a tough crowd. :lol:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

bugchuker said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > bugchuker said:
> ...


See there is something for everyone in this full service joint! 8)


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Surf n turf said:


> Man, after reading that post by flyguy or whatever his name was I just had to say something. I have never seen so much cyberscouting on any forum then this one. Seriously, doesnt anyone ever go out and scout anymore...you know with a pair a binoculars or somthing, or better yet just get out and try doing it on their own. Half the **** posts on here are asking for hand outs, what the hell did most people do before they had the internet to help them?? Its kinda sad in a way, if this forum shut down would most of you cyberscouters just stay at home?? That would be cool less people in the marsh....but then what would I do for entertainment at home??? hmmm....perplexing
> 
> In a way its somewhat entertaining to read. One guy says"where do I find birds" and another guy responds "go find out for yourself" and then ten other guys bash that guy and tell him he is a jerk. Well, you dont have to tell me, I know I am an @sshole. But man you guys sure do like handing out the warm and fuzzies. Is it just me or did finding things out for yourself go the way of the dodo.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

High School kids with all kinds of time to scout and hunt dont get to vote on this one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

theres nothing wrong with helping people out. if someone asks me where to go hunt swans, im gonna say BRBR or FB, but im not gonna draw them a detailed map or give directions on where exactly to go. ive spent my fair share of time in the marsh scouting for birds and because of it, i can shoot limits just about every day i go. when people ask where i go, i say utah lake. but i dont tell them which part and where to go, they need to put in a little work and figure it out for themselves. i had to do it, so why cant they. birds migrate, one spot will be a barrel burner one day, then the next you might not see a duck! so telling them a general area, isnt gonna hurt much. everyone needs to be willing to work in order to be successful. but dont be an ass just to be one when someone asks for advice.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

bugchuker said:


> High School kids with all kinds of time to scout and hunt dont get to vote on this one.


++111111 -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## Chard (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't believe it is a matter of being selfish, or trying to keep the crowds out. IMHO it is part of the game. Duck hunting to me implies more than killing birds. It is about scouting, time in the field, figuring out the lay of the land. I can't count all of the birdless days I have spent in the marsh, but I sure as heck found out where to, or not to go the next time out. Even at that, scouting never stops. Things out there change every year. Phrag grows, ponds change size due to weed growth and water levels, channels that were open in years past may be choked with weeds. I am not opposed to helping a guy out from time to time but if you are going to be a duck hunter, get out there and see the place. It is part of the game!


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I really don't mind the cyberscouting. If I don't want someone to know where I have been hunting, I just don't post a location. I also talk to other hunting buddies all the time to see where they have been and how the hunting has been. I also drive out and scout the birds. If you are going to ask, just be sure that you return the favor.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm from LA so when I moved here it was like moving to mars. I had no idea how to hunt mountains! Duck hunting was about the same and so I got started with that without needing to much help. I asked a lot of questions about grouse hunting because I wanted to do some of that, I didn't have any time to draw big game tags. I asked things like what type of terrain and methods of hunting them. I got a LOT of help from the guys at this forum and even though it was to late to put it into work last year, this year I've looked for what I was told to look for and I've gotten into some good grouse hunts. Same goes with rabbit and Elk. 
I asked for a WMA to get started hunting that holds Geese and got some great advice and also caught some comments about what you are saying, that I should go find the birds myself. 

I think it boils down to a few things, why are you asking in the first place. What are you asking for.
If you barely hunt and just want GPS coordinates to a good spot then I agree with calling someone out. On the other hand if someone like myself is new to an area or doesn't have time to do tons of scouting I don't see anything wrong with asking for help and I am glad many on this forum give that help. Trust me if you don't know where to get started Utah is a BIG place to just start scouting!!! I think a lot of the guys fussing about cyberscouting as you call it are in one of two situations or maybe both. Either they know Utah pretty well and so they already have an idea where to scout, so the scouting is more like just zeroing in on them. Or as mentioned above, they have tons of time and don't understand how it feels to have zero free time and so the 3-4 hunts per year that you make can't happen because you have no idea where to hunt because you didn't have time to scout.

In Louisiana if you ask for help online you won't get to much help and I was shocked how helpful the guys at UWN were. It really put the sportsman in great standing with me when I moved here, I have met guys in the field that have been just as helpful. I realized one reason guys will give out spots is because they have so many great hunting areas that it won't hurt anything. If a guy signs up to this site and just starts asking for handouts I don't think he'll get to much help. 
I got on here before I even moved to Utah and even asked what would be a good area to move to! The reason is because instead of all the fussing and judging I think the sportsmen should be a close nit group that look out for each other!! I never mind telling guys things that I have learned or areas I've found. I'm not going to give them exact spots unless it is an area I don't hunt anymore but like I said before it all depends on how the person ask es the question, you can usually tell if they are looking for a handout or if they are looking for help!! 
For example with me looking for geese. I could just pick a WMA to start scouting and lets say I'd prolly pick Farmington Bay. I'd go scout it and to really cover that place I'd have to make about 3 scouts. If I found them on the second day great but if I found them on the third day it would matter because I'll only have about 3 days to get out there!! Or I could ask what is a good WMA to get started with and at least I know I'm not spinning my wheels. If I spend 3 days scouting an area that is pretty bad for geese I'd rather stay home and help my wife with her business!! Does that make me lazy because I ask where to get started, or what to look for or how to scout for Elk? Also for all the guys that hate the questions, let me ask you this. Have you ever asked anyone or had anyone help you out. Did you have a father or grandfather or friend that got you started hunting and then you did the work from there? Or did you just start getting into hunting because you felt like it and just scouted all over Utah without reading anything online and you just learned it all by yourself. If you read something in a book or a magazine or online that still getting help, you just didn't directly ask for it!! I'm willing to bet anything that not 1 guy out there has just done it all without any help!! Any body????


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Chard said:


> I don't believe it is a matter of being selfish, or trying to keep the crowds out. IMHO it is part of the game. Duck hunting to me implies more than killing birds. It is about scouting, time in the field, figuring out the lay of the land. I can't count all of the birdless days I have spent in the marsh, but I sure as heck found out where to, or not to go the next time out. Even at that, scouting never stops. Things out there change every year. Phrag grows, ponds change size due to weed growth and water levels, channels that were open in years past may be choked with weeds. I am not opposed to helping a guy out from time to time but if you are going to be a duck hunter, get out there and see the place. It is part of the game!


I agree 100%, so even if a guy is told Ogden bay is a good place to duck hunt. That isn't actually hurting anything because it still means that guy is going to have to get out and do a lot of scouting. It does however give him a place to start where he atleast knows he isn't wasting his time. I remember the first year I started rabbit hunting, I had a lot of free time because I didn't have a job yet and I must have made 15 hunts and didn't see a rabbit!! Discouraging is an understatement!!


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

I agree with most people here. I don't like people really asking for exact places to go and just start shooting but i am from Hawaii and moved up here and i have had to pick up hunting deer by my self with little to no help from anyone. When it came to trying to get into waterfowl i had to ask on here because i had no idea. Everyone was real helpful but i also didn't ask anyone for their secrete spot. The hunters on here are a great help and i appreciate it. It all depends on what they are really asking for and why.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

bugchuker said:


> High School kids with all kinds of time to scout and hunt dont get to vote on this one.


Ha ok bugchuk, good one. I'll just go to high school and work hard so I can have a job that I can hunt and fish a lot.


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

All i can say is thanks to the guys that didnt mind me asking questions on the forum. If it wasnt for the forum and guys on here, i wouldnt be duck hunting! I came from alabama and had never hunted ducks before, so the internet was the only place for me to learn stuff. So once again thanks to the guys that share their info with me, take me out hunting, even nice enough to give me equipment here and there!


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

I think thats what this place is for...we post pics of our success and we tell others oh ya we shot some here we got some there....hunters dont have to give away the honey hole no one is forcing you...some ppl want to enjoy what we do...see why we enjoy it...is that a bad thing? nah i dont think so. Just get out have fun and who cares what ppl ask or say...its like hunting farmington haha ppl are just retards sometimes


----------



## Surf n turf (Oct 27, 2008)

jason411 said:


> All i can say is thanks to the guys that didnt mind me asking questions on the forum. If it wasnt for the forum and guys on here, i wouldnt be duck hunting! * I came from alabama and had never hunted ducks before, so the internet was the only place for me to learn stuff.* So once again thanks to the guys that share their info with me, take me out hunting, even nice enough to give me equipment here and there!


Jason, not calling you out in particular.....but I do want to touch on what you said. You made reference to the fact that internet was the only place to learn. I am curious, do people not read books on waterfowling anymore? There are so many amazing books out there on waterfowling(there is also alot of crap) that a guy could gain a wealth of knowledge from these books. Some of the best books are those from the earlier part of the 20th century. And if money is an issue I am sure you could get alot of these at the library.


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes i've read books.. I'm sure i could have figured it all out on my own but thanks to a few particular guys from this thread i didnt have to go it all alone. It's just hard to know exactly what to do when you've never been around duck hunters. I have never known anyone that duck hunted til i came here. Like i said i understand everyone's point on this subject but then again you do have some complete morons on here that just rather push the newbies out of the sport, rather than give them a little advice.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

katorade said:


> bugchuker said:
> 
> 
> > High School kids with all kinds of time to scout and hunt dont get to vote on this one.
> ...


 atta boy. Dont get stuck like the rest of us brokeass work for a living types.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It doesn't bother me to help people out with some general information once in a while. I disagree with people "hotspotting" an area, but I don't think it hurts to say what WMA the birds are using. If you don't know what you are doing you probably won't be too successful anyways. You just need to remember that some guys are new to hunting, and while some of you are more experienced you need to keep in mind you didn't know much when you first started either. While books can give an insight to hunting and general information on what to do, nothing compares to actually doing it. This is where experience is gained.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

katorade said:


> bugchuker said:
> 
> 
> > High School kids with all kinds of time to scout and hunt dont get to vote on this one.
> ...


Ah if it were only that easy my friend!! But if you work hard you will eventually get what you are after.... Next year I'll have time, that is what I said last year but I bought a house!!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Surf n turf said:


> jason411 said:
> 
> 
> > All i can say is thanks to the guys that didnt mind me asking questions on the forum. If it wasnt for the forum and guys on here, i wouldnt be duck hunting! * I came from alabama and had never hunted ducks before, so the internet was the only place for me to learn stuff.* So once again thanks to the guys that share their info with me, take me out hunting, even nice enough to give me equipment here and there!
> ...


You are right and I have read all the hunting books in the library. They do give you great insight to the habits of waterfowl but you gotta understand, not being from here you wouldn't have a clue what each marsh holds. Think of it like this, you move to southeast louisiana. You have to go atleast 2-4 miles just to get to some good hunting so if you only have a canoe would you not ask guys if they have any areas that you can duck hunt without a mud motor? Would that mean you are lazy? I mean you could go hunt all the WMA's withen 2 hours drive to find out for yourself if they have birds withen canoeing distance. and considering each WMA have about 4 launching areas that would take you atleast 2 seasons, unless you have lots of time!!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

hoghunter011583 said:


> I'm from LA so when I moved here it was like moving to mars. I had no idea how to hunt mountains! Duck hunting was about the same and so I got started with that without needing to much help. I asked a lot of questions about grouse hunting because I wanted to do some of that, I didn't have any time to draw big game tags. I asked things like what type of terrain and methods of hunting them. I got a LOT of help from the guys at this forum and even though it was to late to put it into work last year, this year I've looked for what I was told to look for and I've gotten into some good grouse hunts. Same goes with rabbit and Elk.
> I asked for a WMA to get started hunting that holds Geese and got some great advice and also caught some comments about what you are saying, that I should go find the birds myself.
> 
> I think it boils down to a few things, why are you asking in the first place. What are you asking for.
> ...


i agree i started hunting waterfowl last year i had no idea what to do or even where to start i have learned so much from this site as well as met alot of wonderful people and i would not be where im at with out this forum or the members that helped me out and invited me out

i am a visual learner i cant really comprehend it out of a book or off the internet as well as others but when i see it in person it just makes more sense so the books and all that never helped me out

thanks again to those who have helped me out in the past as well as those that will also help me more in the future


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

hoghunter011583 said:


> katorade said:
> 
> 
> > bugchuker said:
> ...


That's where you went wrong! Live in momma's basement, $200,000 can buy you a lot of gas to go scout stuff out! :lol:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

hunter_orange13 said:


> hoghunter011583 said:
> 
> 
> > katorade said:
> ...


But chicks don't dig guys who live in thier momma's basement! :lol:


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ha ok bugchuk, good one. I'll just go to high school and work hard so I can have a job that I can hunt and fish a lot.[/quote]

Ah if it were only that easy my friend!! But if you work hard you will eventually get what you are after.... Next year I'll have time, that is what I said last year but *I bought a house*!![/quote]

That's where you went wrong! Live in momma's basement, $200,000 can buy you a lot of gas to go scout stuff out! :lol:[/quote]

But chicks don't dig guys who live in thier momma's basement! :lol:[/quote]

Your right but I also had gotten married a week before I moved here so I already had the chick thing going good. Should have stayed in the apartment but then wouldn't have had a place to skin my animals!!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah if you skin your deer in the tub YOU WILL FOR SURE be in the ****house with the old lady!

Don't ask!


----------



## nbp (Oct 27, 2007)

here is how cyber scouting works, from the innocent internet rube giving them general directions to go to a certain wma. they go there, hear someone shooting away in a certain spot at the wma. the next time they go, they hunt in that general direction on the wma, this time they hear the shooting again, this time they have a better idea of where the hotspot is. the next time they go back some poor slob has a new competiter for the spot, because the internet scouter was able to hone in on his spot because somebody told him to go to the wma in general. (don't we all do this anyway, without the internet part?)
i have let ducks go on a day when guys were hunting around me so i wasn't advertising the spot just to keep them out of the spot i was hunting on future days.


----------



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

Surf n turf's quote - "go read a book...." ha ha ha. That is one of the funniest things I have heard. So if one of your buddies says "how many decoys were you using and what kind"? you would tell them to go read a book? lol. I will have to tell a friend that the next time he asks me if the hunting was any good.

This forum is not just a place to brag about how many birds you have shot. This is a place to help other people out, and learn more about waterfowl hunting. If you just want to brag about how many ducks you shoot and nothing more, then maybe you should start your own forum.

If you have a honey hole, don't tell people where it is, no one does anyway. Saying "hey there is a good number of birds at the BRBR or saying FB does not have many birds" is not internet scouting, It is just giving some friendly advice...


----------



## Surf n turf (Oct 27, 2008)

deadduck said:


> Surf n turf's quote - "go read a book...." ha ha ha. That is one of the funniest things I have heard. So if one of your buddies says "how many decoys were you using and what kind"? you would tell them to go read a book? lol. I will have to tell a friend that the next time he asks me if the hunting was any good.
> 
> This forum is not just a place to brag about how many birds you have shot. This is a place to help other people out, and learn more about waterfowl hunting. If you just want to brag about how many ducks you shoot and nothing more, then maybe you should start your own forum.
> 
> If you have a honey hole, don't tell people where it is, no one does anyway. Saying "hey there is a good number of birds at the BRBR or saying FB does not have many birds" is not internet scouting, It is just giving some friendly advice...


Its amazing how good people are on this site at taking things out of context, you did a wonderful job by the way.

Yeah, if my buddy calls and asks me a question I am going to tell him to read a book.... :roll: As I said if someone has no clue about getting into duck hunting a book is a pretty good place to start, I mean its crazy that we could actually learn something from a book. The next step would actually be getting out and learning the area you are going to be hunting in. I am pretty sure people got along quite will before the invention of the internet. I mean why take the time to actually go out and find something out for yourself when all your answers are just a few clicks away??? When you go out and find things out for yourself you get more then just answers you get an intimate feel for the marsh and all that goes on there. Far more then you could ever get off your computer screen.

and deadduck do you know what kind of duck you have as your avatar?:


----------



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

Its called a Pochard, if you were reading books on waterfowl you would have known that.


----------



## Surf n turf (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow you are not to good at sarcasm are you? Good for you, and the correct term would be a european pochard


----------



## ricosuave (Oct 8, 2008)

Surf n turf: let me clue you in a little on how the "internet" works. On forums such as these you actually have the option of not answering someone's question. General questions such as "hows are the birds at FB" or "has any one seen Geese at Public lately" arent questions that are going to impose on anyone's countless hours of scouting. This appears to be quite hard for you to understand so I would just suggest you give up on it and you get out there and scout scout scout so that on Monday I can have someone to answer my post that is going to be titled "Headed out this week and I need to know exactly where all the ducks are". Pathetic. Think of all the time you have wasted on this post when you could have been out there scouting with the best of them. Get a clue.


----------



## Surf n turf (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: wildlife network, cyberscoutitng capital of utah*

Thanks rico, I appreciate you filling me in, otherwise I would have never got it. Your the man....now can you tell me where I can find a clue, is it at farmington or bear river....how about ogden bay???


----------



## ricosuave (Oct 8, 2008)

take a look its in a book.......a reading rainbow. Come on that was funny. you know they also have books on this crazy internet thing to, so that might be a little confusing for you also......oh how nice it would be if we were all stuck in the 18th century.


----------



## Surf n turf (Oct 27, 2008)

your right, that was pretty funny


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I enjoyed Coykendall's book, _Duck Decoys And How To Rig Them_. What other titles do guys like?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Technically it’s a Common Pochard.

I mostly never scout, I just go to places others have taken me.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> I enjoyed Coykendall's book, _Duck Decoys And How To Rig Them_. What other titles do guys like?


That was actually one of the better books I read in the hunting and fishing section of the SLC library.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

I found my favorite spot at BRBR because somebody left a ton of empties!  

You mean chicks don't dig guy's who own a crap load of basement in their momma's basement? Dang, there went my life dreams. :lol:


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

nbp said:


> here is how cyber scouting works, from the innocent internet rube giving them general directions to go to a certain wma. they go there, hear someone shooting away in a certain spot at the wma. the next time they go, they hunt in that general direction on the wma, this time they hear the shooting again, this time they have a better idea of where the hotspot is. the next time they go back some poor slob has a new competiter for the spot, because the internet scouter was able to hone in on his spot because somebody told him to go to the wma in general. (don't we all do this anyway, without the internet part?)
> i have let ducks go on a day when guys were hunting around me so i wasn't advertising the spot just to keep them out of the spot i was hunting on future days.


I have never done that, I have not one time used other shots to go off of. I pretty much use the shots just to judge if I'm in a dead spot of the whole area is slow. if I hear a bunch of shots and I'm not seeing anything it just lets me know I'm in a bad location, if I don't here shots then I know the whole area is just slow.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: wildlife network, cyberscoutitng capital of utah*

If you think a guy from the internet is going to zero in on your spot because he was told to go to a certain WMA, then you also say just go out and scout and find out for yourself. Why is it that the guy who goes out and scouts is not going to zero in on your location, only internet scouters do that, pretty bad argument! Acctually the guy who goes scouting has a better chance of finding your honey whole because he will be spending more time scouting all over the place!! Plus he'll know he is going to have to use every down and dirty method to find the birds because he is limited on time and he doesn't have a clue what he is doing!


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

IMO , I sure don't see a darn thing wrong with asking .I don't ask , BUT i have all the time in the world to scout and go through a tank a gas week,just looking around Cutler and Cache Valley . If you don't want to give anyone info DON"T but no reason in hell to me rude or mean about it , just don't respond . If you don't mind giving someone a little info PM them . I have never seen a forum with so many winners and complainers . Very sad !! IMO


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

hunter_orange13 said:


> I found my favorite spot at BRBR because somebody left a ton of empties!  :


Was that you that found my decoy blind and took it over? I knew the hull pile would seal the trick! :lol:


----------



## Chard (Oct 15, 2010)

I'll go out on a limb here here and say that there are no secret WMAs here in Utah. I would also wager that all of the current WMAs have been around much longer than internet forums and that the overwhelming vast majority of duck hunters in Utah are not waiting for the next secret WMA to be revealed via some guy's post. I have also learned over the years that just because there is a lot of shooting does not mean a lot of ducks in any given location, regardless of how many ducks you are not seeing where you are currently set up. And also, your favorite honey hole on any given WMA is probably the same favorite spot as a dozen other guys around. They are called public hunting areas for a reason. I would wager that there are as many secret spots in the WMAs as there are guys reading this post, and then some. Most of the spots we call our honey holes are because we have had some good hunts there and enjoyed the experience, so did the other guys that call that same place their secret spot. Chances are that secret spot could have been someone's secret spot decades ago; however, because we now have the internet, it is my secret spot and don't even think about asking where it is. 

Ok, I agree that it is part of hunting, we like to keep our secret spots secret. No worries there but giving a newbie or someone new to Utah a pointer to a local WMA is not going to hurt anybody one bit. Not even if you shoot three boxes of shells in a single outing.

I am beginning to think that there is a serious case paranoia spreading across the forum.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

RobK said:


> IMO , I sure don't see a darn thing wrong with asking .I don't ask , BUT i have all the time in the world to scout and go through a tank a gas week,just looking around Cutler and Cache Valley . If you don't want to give anyone info DON"T but no reason in hell to me rude or mean about it , just don't respond . If you don't mind giving someone a little info PM them . I have never seen a forum with so many winners and complainers . Very sad !! IMO


You may want to proof read what you are typing while spouting off. 8)


----------

